# verles or verlos



## opsidol

OK Let's get this straight once and for all.

Is it "tengo muchas ganas de verles" or "tengo muchas ganas de verlos"

I always forget but I intend not to this time.

THANK YOU


----------



## Inés06

Tengo muchas ganas de verl*o*s.

En singular, puedes decirlo de las dos formas: tengo muchas ganas de verle o tengo muchas ganas de verlo.

Es complemento directo, por lo que se debe usar LO(S). Sin embargo en el singular se admite el leísmo (uso de LE).

Espero haberte ayudado.

Un saludo.


----------



## Antpax

Yo aquí introduciría un matiz en función de lo que estemos hablando:

Si se trata de personas y son conocidas yo diría "tengo muchas ganas de veros", porque se refiere a vosotros. Si no son conocidas diría "tengo muchas ganas de verlos", porque se refiere a ustedes.

Si trata de cosas siempre sería verlos.


----------



## opsidol

¡Muchas gracias! Han sido de gran ayuda!


----------



## Inés06

Sí, es cierto que mi mensaje es un poco incompleto, pero habría que tener un poco más de contexto para saber si está hablando de personas o cosas, y sin son personas, si les está hablando a ellos, o está hablando de ellos....


----------



## lazarus1907

Se dice "los" porque es complemento directo: lo que se ve. Sin embargo se podría decir "verles" perfectamente si lo que se ve no es ellos, sino otra cosa:

Tengo que ver*les* *la cara* antes de opinar (*a ellos*).
Tengo que vér*se**las* antes de opinar.

(En azul el complemento directo; en rosa el indirecto).


----------



## Inés06

Del artículo sobre el leísmo en el DPD:

*g) *Otro caso de leísmo generalizado en todo el mundo hispánico es el llamado «leísmo de cortesía». Se trata del uso de _le(s)_ en función de complemento directo cuando el referente es un interlocutor al que se trata de _usted. _Este leísmo se justifica por el deseo de evitar la ambigüedad de sentido que acarrearía el uso de los pronombres de acusativo _lo(s), la(s), _ya que estos podrían referirse tanto a un interlocutor presente como a una tercera persona no partícipe en la conversación: _«Ande, y discúlpelo _[a él], _que yo en seguida le acompaño_ [a usted]» (MDíez _Expediente_ [Esp. 1992]); _«Que Dios le acompañe y le proteja. Yo aquí le espero»_ (Chao _Altos_ [Méx. 1991]);_ «¿Quiere que le acompañe?_ [Dirigido a una mujer]» (Rossetti _Alevosías_ [Esp. 1991]). No obstante, también se documentan ejemplos en los que no se da este tipo de leísmo, especialmente en el Perú y los países del Cono Sur: _«Lo acompaño, sargento» _(Scorza _Tumba_ [Perú 1988]). Aunque el «leísmo de cortesía» no está tan generalizado cuando el interlocutor es femenino, debe considerarse aceptable, especialmente en fórmulas fijas de saludo o despedida del tipo _Le saluda atentamente _y similares.

Así que si se refiriera a "ustedes" sí se podría decir "tengo ganas de verles".

En cualquier caso, yo diría "tengo ganas de verlos", y así no tengo que andar pensando si es un caso de leísmo aceptado o no...


----------



## Antpax

Aún a riesgo de ser pesado pero ¿si se tratase de unos amigos no sería "veros"? Simplemente por confirmarlo.


----------



## Kong Ze

Antpax said:
			
		

> Aún a riesgo de ser pesado pero ¿si se tratase de unos amigos no sería "veros"? Simplemente por confirmarlo.


 Si te dirigieras a tus amigos y fueras argentino, dirías "verlos", como veo que vives en Madrid, sí, dirías "veros".


----------



## Antpax

Kong Ze said:
			
		

> Si te dirigieras a tus amigos y fueras argentino, dirías "verlos", como veo que vives en Madrid, sí, dirías "veros".


 
Gracias. Tienes toda la razón, en este caso es importante el tema regional.


----------



## Inés06

Antpax said:
			
		

> Aún a riesgo de ser pesado pero ¿si se tratase de unos amigos no sería "veros"? Simplemente por confirmarlo.


 
Sí, si se lo estás diciendo a ellos (hablando por teléfono, o en un email (perdón, correo electrónico)).

Pero si estás hablando de ellos con otra persona, sería "los". Ejemplo: (Hablando con A: ) "Mañana vienen B y C, ¡qué ganas tengo de verlos!".

_(Escribí esto antes de leer lo del "verlos argentino"... Pero lo mío también sirve )_


----------



## Antpax

Inés06 said:
			
		

> Sí, si se lo estás diciendo a ellos (hablando por teléfono, o en un email (perdón, correo electrónico)).
> 
> Pero si estás hablando de ellos con otra persona, sería "los". Ejemplo: (Hablando con A: ) "Mañana vienen B y C, ¡qué ganas tengo de verlos!".
> 
> _(Escribí esto antes de leer lo del "verlos argentino"... Pero lo mío también sirve )_


 
También tienes razón, pero es que no sé porqué se me ha metido en la cabeza que se trata de alguién hablando por teléfono con la gente que va a ver. Ya sé que no tiene porqué ser así, ya que no hay nada que apunte hacia esa dirección, pero es que se ha metido, no sé...


----------



## San

Inés06 said:
			
		

> Del artículo sobre el leísmo en el DPD:
> 
> *g) *Otro caso de leísmo generalizado en todo el mundo hispánico es el llamado «leísmo de cortesía». Se trata del uso de _le(s)_ en función de complemento directo cuando el referente es un interlocutor al que se trata de _usted. _Este leísmo se justifica por el deseo de evitar la ambigüedad de sentido que acarrearía el uso de los pronombres de acusativo _lo(s), la(s), _ya que estos podrían referirse tanto a un interlocutor presente como a una tercera persona no partícipe en la conversación: _«Ande, y discúlpelo _[a él], _que yo en seguida le acompaño_ [a usted]» (MDíez _Expediente_ [Esp. 1992]); _«Que Dios le acompañe y le proteja. Yo aquí le espero»_ (Chao _Altos_ [Méx. 1991]);_ «¿Quiere que le acompañe?_ [Dirigido a una mujer]» (Rossetti _Alevosías_ [Esp. 1991]). No obstante, también se documentan ejemplos en los que no se da este tipo de leísmo, especialmente en el Perú y los países del Cono Sur: _«Lo acompaño, sargento» _(Scorza _Tumba_ [Perú 1988]). Aunque el «leísmo de cortesía» no está tan generalizado cuando el interlocutor es femenino, debe considerarse aceptable, especialmente en fórmulas fijas de saludo o despedida del tipo _Le saluda atentamente _y similares.
> 
> Así que si se refiriera a "ustedes" sí se podría decir "tengo ganas de verles".
> 
> En cualquier caso, yo diría "tengo ganas de verlos", y así no tengo que andar pensando si es un caso de leísmo aceptado o no...



Sí, verles a ustedes, verlos a ellos, así es como lo he dicho siempre, ahora me entero de que soy "leista"


----------



## Inés06

San said:
			
		

> Sí, verles a ustedes, verlos a ellos, así es como lo he dicho siempre, ahora me entero de que soy "leista"


 
Pero eres un leísta aceptado por el PDP, o sea un leísta con mucha categoría


----------



## lazarus1907

San said:
			
		

> Sí, verles a ustedes, verlos a ellos, así es como lo he dicho siempre, ahora me entero de que soy "leista"


 Esto es muy común en el sur de España, donde es raro oír un leísmo no aceptado. Yo también uso el leísmo cuando hablo, pero lo evito cuando escribo.


----------



## pedropizano

Que gran "thread" (hilo) de foro! Que buen diálogo y que buena la información que es dada aqui. Les Felicito y les Agradezco.


----------



## cie_lo_azul.azul

opsidol said:


> OK Let's get this straight once and for all.
> 
> Is it "tengo muchas ganas de verles" or "tengo muchas ganas de verlos"
> 
> I always forget but I intend not to this time.
> 
> THANK YOU


 


Generalmente se dice "tengo muchas ganas de verlos"


----------



## VivaReggaeton88

Tengo muchas ganas de verlo. (Por ejemplo no lo ves hace mucho tiempo).

Tengo muchas ganas de verle la cabeza. (Por ejemplo si él/ella se cortó el pelo no lo has visto)


----------



## cie_lo_azul.azul

si eso está bien escrito.  
tengo muchas ganas de verle la cabeza (está bien escrito) ( eso significa that you want to see him the head with or without hair, pero si se corta el pelo y quieres verle la cabeza without hair you can say they cropped his hair very shsort. It does'nt mean that he or she be bald heheh. ok. another question, any time. bye.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

opsidol said:


> OK Let's get this straight once and for all.
> 
> Is it "tengo muchas ganas de verles" or "tengo muchas ganas de verlos"
> 
> I always forget but I intend not to this time.
> 
> THANK YOU


 
OK, once and for all.

_Is it "tengo muchas ganas de verles" or "tengo muchas ganas de verlos"_

For where? That's the real question!

In Mexico, at least (I don't know if in all Latinamerica) the famous _leísmo_ simply does'nt exist.

120 millons mexican people say... _de verl*o*s._


----------



## aztlaniano

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> For *where?* That's the real question!


 Agreed. 
Also, we don't know if opsidol means _them _or _you, _which could make a difference in Spain, where "vosotros" is used, as Antpax points out.
The use of the leísmo, accepted by the RAE in some cases, has been debated thoroughly in many other threads. So the important factor is whether opsidol is talking to pennisular Spaniards or to other Spanish-speakers.


----------



## Sköll

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> OK, once and for all.
> 
> _Is it "tengo muchas ganas de verles" or "tengo muchas ganas de verlos"_
> 
> For where? That's the real question!
> 
> In Mexico, at least (I don't know if in all [Latin America]) the famous _leísmo_ simply [doesn't] exist.
> 
> 120 [million] [Mexican] people say... _de verl*o*s._



Do you sometimes use LES in Mexico when referring to _ustedes_? (see post #7)


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Sköll said:


> Do you sometimes use LES in Mexico when referring to _ustedes_? (see post #7)


 
No, indeed.


----------



## VivaReggaeton88

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> OK, once and for all.
> 
> _Is it "tengo muchas ganas de verles" or "tengo muchas ganas de verlos"_
> 
> For where? That's the real question!
> 
> In Mexico, at least (I don't know if in all Latinamerica) the famous _leísmo_ simply does'nt exist.
> 
> 120 millons mexican people say... _de verl*o*s._



Entonces por qué los Mexicans dicen "Llámale [por teléfono] en vez de Llámalo o Llámala."? Sí el leísmo existe en Latinoamérica, muchas no se dan cuenta.


----------



## cie_lo_azul.azul

VivaReggaeton88 said:


> Entonces por qué los Mexicans dicen "Llámale [por teléfono] en vez de Llámalo o Llámala."? Sí el leísmo existe en Latinoamérica, muchas no se dan cuenta.


 

Hola,  no sabía qué era leísmo, pero ahora lo se. El punto es que es cierto que cada pais tiene su forma de hablar y de decir las cosas, por ejemplo en España  "nuestro"  es Vuestro" y en Argentina "Tú" es "vos"   y en fín si dices que los mejicanos dicen "llámale" es como dices un leísmo o una costumbre en la forma de hablar, pero lo correcto es Llámalo o llámalos o llámala. Aunque cuando le hablas  a una persona que no es tu amiga o la tratas de Ud., si quieres darle como una orden, o consejo,  puedes decir "Llámele si quiere" o just "Llámele"  y así con otros verbos por ejemplo, Búsquele en los bolsillos, ahórrele el tiempo, limpiele el cuarto, digale que venga, en fin, eso es cuando tú le dices algo a alguién que lo tratas de Ud.

Espero te sirva mi explicación.


----------



## VivaReggaeton88

cie_lo_azul.azul said:


> Hola,  no sabía qué era leísmo, pero ahora lo se. El punto es que es cierto que cada pais tiene su forma de hablar y de decir las cosas, por ejemplo en España  "nuestro"  es Vuestro" y en Argentina "Tú" es "vos"   y en fín si dices que los mejicanos dicen "llámale" es como dices un leísmo o una costumbre en la forma de hablar, pero lo correcto es Llámalo o llámalos o llámala. Aunque cuando le hablas  a una persona que no es tu amiga o la tratas de Ud., si quieres darle como una orden, o consejo,  puedes decir "Llámele si quiere" o just "Llámele"  y así con otros verbos por ejemplo, Búsquele en los bolsillos, ahórrele el tiempo, limpiele el cuarto, digale que venga, en fin, eso es cuando tú le dices algo a alguién que lo tratas de Ud.
> 
> Espero te sirva mi explicación.



Claro que sí, estoy totalmente de acuerdo. Cada país tiene su propia forma de hablar, lo que quería decir fue que el leísmo existe en casi todos los países hispanohablantes.


----------



## flljob

VivaReggaeton88 said:


> Entonces por qué los Mexicans dicen "Llámale [por teléfono] en vez de Llámalo o Llámala."? Sí el leísmo existe en Latinoamérica, muchas no se dan cuenta.


 
El verbo llamar es un poco especial. Mucha gente, no solo en México, lo usa como intransitivo. Mira lo que dice el DPD:

*b)* Cuando significa ‘establecer comunicación telefónica [con alguien]’, está generalizado en todo el ámbito hispánico el uso transitivo: _«No hace mucho lo llamó por teléfono un tipo de voz imperiosa»_ (Galeano _Días_ [Ur. 1978]); _«Lo llamó por teléfono para decirle que tenía su entera confianza»_ (Herrero _Ocaso_ [Esp. 1995]). No faltan, sin embargo, ejemplos de uso intransitivo, procedentes incluso de zonas no leístas: _«Marcel le llamó por teléfono para decirle que Ana estaba muy mal» _(Aguilera _Caricia_ [Méx. 1983]). Pero lo normal y más recomendable es interpretar como directo el complemento que expresa el destinatario de la llamada y usar, por tanto, las formas _lo(s)_ y _la(s)_ cuando se trate de un pronombre átono de tercera persona.




cie_lo_azul.azul said:


> Hola, no sabía qué era leísmo, pero ahora lo sé. El punto es que es cierto que cada país tiene su forma de hablar y de decir las cosas, por ejemplo en España *"nuestro" es Vuestro" (creo que aquí hay una equivocación)* y en Argentina "Tú" es "vos" y en fín si dices que los mejicanos dicen "llámale" es como dices un leísmo o una costumbre en la forma de hablar, pero lo correcto es Llámalo o llámalos o llámala. Aunque cuando le hablas a una persona que no es tu amiga o la tratas de Ud., si quieres darle como una orden, o consejo, puedes decir "Llámele si quiere" o just "Llámele" y así con otros verbos por ejemplo, Búsquele en los bolsillos, ahórrele el tiempo, limpiele el cuarto, digale que venga, en fin, eso es cuando tú le dices algo a alguién que lo tratas de Ud.
> 
> Espero te sirva mi explicación.


----------



## VivaReggaeton88

flljob said:


> El verbo llamar es un poco especial. Mucha gente, no solo en México, lo usa como intransitivo. Mira lo que dice el DPD:
> 
> *b)* Cuando significa ‘establecer comunicación telefónica [con alguien]’, está generalizado en todo el ámbito hispánico el uso transitivo: _«No hace mucho lo llamó por teléfono un tipo de voz imperiosa»_ (Galeano _Días_ [Ur. 1978]); _«Lo llamó por teléfono para decirle que tenía su entera confianza»_ (Herrero _Ocaso_ [Esp. 1995]). No faltan, sin embargo, ejemplos de uso intransitivo, procedentes incluso de zonas no leístas: _«Marcel le llamó por teléfono para decirle que Ana estaba muy mal» _(Aguilera _Caricia_ [Méx. 1983]). Pero lo normal y más recomendable es interpretar como directo el complemento que expresa el destinatario de la llamada y usar, por tanto, las formas _lo(s)_ y _la(s)_ cuando se trate de un pronombre átono de tercera persona.



Ya lo sé, no dije que fue una cosa sola mexicana, pero es conocido que los mexicanos usan 'le' mas que la mayoría de Latinoamérica, solo fue un ejemplo.


----------



## Sköll

Flljod, estás de acuerdo con Juan Jacob Vilalta en que en México no se usa el leísmo de cortesía. Te lo pregunto porque he visto que algunos mexicanos dicen que sí es muy común en el habla culta.


----------



## VivaReggaeton88

Sköll said:


> Flljod, estás de acuerdo con Juan Jacob Vilalta en que en México no se usa el leísmo de cortesía. Te lo pregunto porque he visto que algunos mexicanos dicen que sí es muy común en el habla culta.



Sí, exacto.


----------



## Pie Law

Qué es el DPD?


----------



## cie_lo_azul.azul

Yo he tenido algunos amigos mejicanos y si,  los he escuchado hablar así, pero lo que no sabía es que cada respuesta que doy en mi mail se hace público hahaha o me equivoco? y no se si les pasa lo mismo, pense que era de e-mail a e-mail.


----------



## Sköll

Pie Law said:


> Qué es el DPD?


http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/


----------



## Pie Law

Sköll said:


> http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/


Muchísimas gracias!


----------



## flljob

Sköll said:


> Flljod, estás de acuerdo con Juan Jacob Vilalta en que en México no se usa el leísmo de cortesía. Te lo pregunto porque he visto que algunos mexicanos dicen que sí es muy común en el habla culta.


 
Sí lo he oído, pero no creo que sea muy frecuente.

Saludos.


----------



## Sköll

cie_lo_azul.azul said:


> en España  "nuestro"  es Vuestro"


   En España se usa vosotros en vez de ustedes, pero ustedes también se usa. Es como tú y usted en plural. En España, el plural de tú es vosotros.


flljob said:


> Sí lo he oído, pero no creo que sea muy frecuente.
> 
> Saludos.


Gracias.


----------

